

When did dependency management get so complicated? - wldlyinaccurate
http://wildlyinaccurate.com/when-did-dependency-management-get-so-complicated

======
noerps
It depends on distribution and packetmanager, I quit using debian based
approaches a long time ago for that and some other reasons.

